# Town in the works



## Snow owl

I have fallen behind on the old hobby. Need to get the roads painted and the landscaping done along with people to populate it. Thought I would show it any how. Its nowhere near as good as the others I have seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snow owl

A few more. 








































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## camarors

Thats nice a set up snow owl. Looks like it takes up a lot of room


----------



## Snow owl

:wave:
It's built on a normal size door with saw horses holding it up.
Thanks for the comment.
:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

i love it ... it looks like a fun place to play. i like the real tall buildings . i see some little grey ones in a corner. a little warehouse i remember having ones like those . the internatinonal truck with the tilt and load back .. the hotwheels 59 chevys cars i have had packed away for a couple of years now, and 53 chevy lowrider. we collect a lot of the same cars l.o.l. i like the little memorial in front of the church or civic hall building ,that is a nice touch so many things to comment on ,i will just come back for a visit a few more times . it dont need much work just a little paint on the roads and cop to direct traffic .you are like me i have a lot of cars on a diorama when i get it done . i really like it thank you very much for posting all the pictures 
be back again l.o.l.


----------



## Auroranut

Very nice Snow Owl! Looks like you've taken on a very ambitious project. It's going to be superb when it's done! :thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Stangfreak

*Lookin' fantastic so far... Keep up the great work and keep us posted !!!*


----------



## Snow owl

*Gator Crossing*

:wave:
This is a little South of town.





































:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

looks neat a gator on the road l.o.l. even the lights on the dually truck and police car , well that happens seen one near mobile alabama one time about 4 feet long he came up out of the bay where the big battleships are and walked right across road .

i like the big house thats really a nice building .
i see the helicopter is getting ready to fly over town .
the little stick on the camaro holding up the hood is neat. 
i glued mine open with that glue that sticks your fingers together .


----------



## Snow owl

pearl said:


> looks neat a gator on the road l.o.l. even the lights on the dually truck and police car , well that happens seen one near mobile alabama one time about 4 feet long he came up out of the bay where the big battleships are and walked right across road .
> 
> i like the big house thats really a nice building .
> i see the helicopter is getting ready to fly over town .
> the little stick on the camaro holding up the hood is neat.
> i glued mine open with that glue that sticks your fingers together .


:wave:
I used Photoshop to do the lights. I saw this gator scene when I was in Homestead. Doesn't every little estate have a helicopter to beat the traffic on those commutes to the office. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

im just starting to learn how photoshop works ,
lots of neat things you can do if you can figure it out l.o.l. 

i been adding lights to things like cars maybe you can answer a question, the little picture you have to work with you can hardly see where to put the lights , i cant figure out how to enlarge the picture so they would be easy to see car headlights for example 
the picture is about 2 inches square . i use the filter then render then lens flare its fine for a car but for a few buildings in a row trying to add street lights the last couple are very hard to see 
maybe its to old its photoshop 7 plus computers i dont understand half of what i am doing l.o.l.

i wish we had a helicopter l.o.l. we use to commute 120 miles return trip to work . my son commutes 210 return trip every day, you want a good job the big city is the place to work ,you want to live in a nice little town you have to commute ,l.o.l. helicopters are a little expensive i think, you would have to own the company . but the little ones are nice for flying over dioramas l.o.l.


----------



## bert model maker

LOOKING GOOD !!! you have a great start. What scale are the cars & what kit is that chopper from ?


----------



## Snow owl

http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-US&brand=&vid=d70508e4-1532-4b20-bf58-5264b385c15e



pearl said:


> im just starting to learn how photoshop works ,
> lots of neat things you can do if you can figure it out l.o.l.
> 
> i been adding lights to things like cars maybe you can answer a question, the little picture you have to work with you can hardly see where to put the lights , i cant figure out how to enlarge the picture so they would be easy to see car headlights for example
> the picture is about 2 inches square . i use the filter then render then lens flare its fine for a car but for a few buildings in a row trying to add street lights the last couple are very hard to see
> maybe its to old its photoshop 7 plus computers i dont understand half of what i am doing l.o.l.
> 
> i wish we had a helicopter l.o.l. we use to commute 120 miles return trip to work . my son commutes 210 return trip every day, you want a good job the big city is the place to work ,you want to live in a nice little town you have to commute ,l.o.l. helicopters are a little expensive i think, you would have to own the company . but the little ones are nice for flying over dioramas l.o.l.


:wave:
The only way to enlarge the section it to is the Marquee tool on the top left tool kit. It masks the area off. the only problem is if the render is too high it will make it the shape of the mask not fogging it in. Many years ago (1984) I took flight lessons for a job I had, never finished. 


model maker said:


> LOOKING GOOD !!! you have a great start. What scale are the cars & what kit is that chopper from ?


All the cars are around 1/64. The Chopper is a Monogram Snap-fast Police Chopper.:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

thanks snow owl tried it i will stick to the way i am doing it i guess didnt work for me l.o.l.

i bet you wish you had finished the flight lessons very expensive now my guy did the same. because i wouldnt go up in the plane he lost interest and didnt bother his friend has a Cessna and a float plane an olden day one from the 50s .they use it to go fishing 
i wont even go visit his brother he lives on the 18th floor in a apartment building dont like heights l.o.l.
and yet i collect airplanes have all the johnny lightning little ones .

so when is the paving company coming in to do the road work ?

you have lots of interesting buildings are they all 1/87 scale ?


----------



## Snow owl

pearl said:


> thanks snow owl tried it i will stick to the way i am doing it i guess didnt work for me l.o.l.
> 
> i bet you wish you had finished the flight lessons very expensive now my guy did the same. because i wouldnt go up in the plane he lost interest and didnt bother his friend has a Cessna and a float plane an olden day one from the 50s .they use it to go fishing
> i wont even go visit his brother he lives on the 18th floor in a apartment building dont like heights l.o.l.
> and yet i collect airplanes have all the johnny lightning little ones .
> 
> so when is the paving company coming in to do the road work ?
> 
> you have lots of interesting buildings are they all 1/87 scale ?


:wave:
I am terrified of heights but love to fly. The town is checking the budget hopefully soon. All the buildings are HO scale they are the closest I have found.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

great diorama scene !


----------



## pearl

i use 1/87 scale buildings also , although the ones i made are close to 1/64 scale most 1/87 scale garages dont have room for a 1/64 scale car i will post a picture and show you what i mean


----------



## pearl

bumped your post back up was just trying to show a lot of 1/87 scale buildings work with 1/64 scale cars


----------



## pearl

i was looking over the town again we do have a lot of the same cars . i noticed the link you posted . checked it out . it came on as a duracell commercial, i didnt get it,l.o.l. tried again and then seen the gator video. thats a big one i have seen a few like that from a distance l.o.l.


----------



## Snow owl

:wave:
Well I said I was attempting to Photoshop lights. Here is my first attempt.

:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

pretty neat looks very realistic . i have not got that far yet just been able to add lights to cars and buildings so far

this is something that took me hours to figure out l.o.l. 



















so maybe we will learn something from each other l.o.l.


----------



## Snow owl

:wave:
That is great. I have not started weather effects yet. It took 40 minutes with only two frames to do that shot. then Microsoft Windows Movie Maker.

:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

yes it does take a lot of time, and with me it trial and error l.o.l.
i usually do most of this in the winter. summer i have so many other things to do.


----------



## Snow owl

:wave:
With the little ones I don't have much time to experiment much now except on weekends. Have not figured out rain yet. Played with the tire smoke the way you suggested came out good for GREEN smoke (forgot to change the colors).:lol: 
All is still a work in progress.

:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

well tutorials are my problem dont understand them and sure cant explain one l.o.l. i would have to get jim to explain the rain one its one i have allready forgot half of it l.o.l. but snow is another one that is much the same .

green smoke would be different l.o.l. i leave the color thing at black and white .

i like to learn new things but if they become frustrating i leave it and go do something else , that kind of thing is for those long winter days you dont want to go outside and freeze l.o.l.


----------



## chevy263

Great Work!!


----------



## StarshipClass

Great stuff!

I like the special effects shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snow owl

*Light effect*

:wave:
I played around a little more with PS over the weekend and thought that this looked KEWL. 









:thumbsup:


----------



## pearl

i tried that but it didnt work as well as yours did, so i just use the headlights like on the white chrysler another car i have like yours l.o.l.


----------



## STUTZ

A very busy town SnowOwl!

I wish I had more buildings so I could have a small town.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## D&D Race

Ilike the town scene that is pretty cool.


----------

